# Introduction



## kenpojohn (Aug 24, 2006)

I just wanted to say hello to all my kenpo brothers and sisters and say that I look forward to growing, learning and sharing experiences with all of you.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I'm not a kenpoist - have you considered posting in Meet & Greet?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## kenpojohn (Aug 24, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:
> 
> I'm not a kenpoist - have you considered posting in Meet & Greet?


 
*I haven't, but I will now.....THANKS*:asian:


----------



## kenpojohn (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you Jeff :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 24, 2006)

WELCOME ABOARD!   artyon: 

- Garry


----------



## RichK (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard, there is a lot to watch and learn.


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------

